
PayPal Adds Fees, Sneakily - vaksel
http://www.pcworld.com/article/169843/paypal_adds_fees_sneakily.html
======
patio11
There is a quick money-saving tip for anyone who pays freelancers through
Paypal. If you are a freelancer, you should tell your employer this.

Paypal has a batch interface (Paypal Mass Payment). Payments through the batch
interface cost $1 per recipient. The minimum number of recipients is one, and
receiving the payment is free to the recipients.

You just need to click a link and upload a one-liner text file:

email@example.com (tab) 100.00 (tab) USD (tab) any-internal-id-you-want (tab)
Totally optional comment goes here.

[https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_batch-payment-
ove...](https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_batch-payment-overview-
outside)

~~~
sant0sk1
So as a payment receipient, does this bypass the regular fees for receiving
payments?

------
onreact-com
Ever tried moneybookers.com ? The charge less and are more secure.

